

Controlling the Police Cameras - sprucely
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/539631/controlling-the-police-cameras/

======
pflanze
Those seem to be good ideas. A nice balancing act, I guess that was what may
have made it interesting to analyze for Richard Stallman.

